# H1B1 for singaporeans



## venusg (Sep 8, 2013)

Dear friends,

Would like to apply for H1B1. Do I need to follow the traditional H1b schedule to apply ( 1 April to October ) ? Or I can apply anytime ?

Thanks


----------



## venusg (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone out there to answer to my query ?

Thanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, YOU don't apply for an H1B visa - your employer-to-be does. You need to have the job first and then you do the paperwork.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

venusg said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Would like to apply for H1B1. Do I need to follow the traditional H1b schedule to apply ( 1 April to October ) ? Or I can apply anytime ?
> 
> Thanks


you dont apply ...your enployers lawyers do


----------



## venusg (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, I mean I am enquiring that employer can apply now? since H1B start from April to October ... Same period applies to H1b1?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is the information for fiscal year 2014.

USCIS - H-1B Fiscal Year (FY) 2014 Cap Season


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's also the 2015 diversity visa lottery which opens October 1, 2013. In the 2014 lottery 119 Singaporeans were selected.


----------



## venusg (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,
So my employer cannot apply H1b1 for now ?
Thanks


----------



## venusg (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, 

Can some one help me to understand how this work.
H1b we must apply after 1at April every year to get eligibility for next coming year .

Is H1b1 also will follow the same schedule as H1b? Currently my employer willing sponsor H1b1 (sept 2013). Is it possible ? If yes when can I move to US ?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Apply for a U.S. Visa | U.S.-Singapore Free Trade Agreement Professional (H1B1) Visa - Singapore (English)


"H1b we must apply after 1at April every year to get eligibility for next coming year:"

application shouuld be in on the 1st April .they are usually gone by the 5th 
is suceedful you wikll have a Oct 1st start 

you get the visa in the US consulate in your own country

you can enter enter the US 10 days before October 1st. with the visa


----------



## venusg (Sep 8, 2013)

Davis,Could you please help me to answer below query as well .. Thank you.
Is H1b1 also will follow the same schedule as H1b? Currently my employer willing sponsor H1b1 (sept 2013). Is it possible ? If yes when can I move to US ?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

H-1B1 visas have separate caps within the total H-1B allocation. The overall allocation is replenished on April 1. The non-FTA H-1B visas are snapped up quickly. (This past April it took only about 4 days.) However, the H-1B1 visas have two separate allocations: one for Chileans, and a bigger one for Singaporeans. Both allocations take much longer to consume.

I can't actually find any place on the Web which indicates whether the FY 2014 H-1B1 allocation for Singapore has been consumed yet or not. I'm quite sure it takes much longer for that allocation to be consumed (if it even is all consumed), but how much longer I don't know. However, I'm also sure the U.S. Embassy in Singapore would know. Also, I've read that they won't accept an H-1B1 application if the cap has been consumed. In that event, you/your employer should refile on or shortly after April 1, 2014.

This is a non-immigrant visa, please note, and you must demonstrate intent to return to Singapore. Make sure you're aware of that at your interview.

According to what I've found this is a very fast process if your application is accepted (i.e. there's an H-1B1 allocation available), if you're qualified, and if you get the interview scheduled and done quickly. It's fast (by USCIS standards at least) because it's a non-immigrant visa for a very specific, privileged Free Trade Agreement group of citizens with high skills. I've seen some reports that "days" is viable, which seems shocking, really.

On edit: Yes, it's "days" -- I just checked the appointment wait times and non-immigrant visa processing times in Singapore, and a decision is that fast assuming you submit everything correctly. Also, here's the contact information if you want to ask whether the H-1B1 allocation for Singapore is consumed yet or not. If it's fully consumed you'll have to wait until April 1 when another annual allocation is released.


----------



## zorro_a0 (Nov 24, 2013)

from my colleague's experience, the company can apply H1B1 anytime and usually got it approved within 2 weeks ..


----------

